# Marijuana Passion Drawing Contest



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hello everyone. Well it's been awhile since we had a contest and i thought KASMAI brought up a great idea. How about a drawing contest. :hubba: *

*The rules are simple and i ask that everyone follow them:*

*1) Every member can join this contest including Mods*
*2) All drawings must be original*
*3) All drawings must be done in pencil, pen, marker or crayon*
*4) No photo shopped pictures what so ever (ALL PHOTO SHOPPED  PICTURES WILL BE DELETED)*
*5) All pictures must have something to do with Marijuana Passion*
*6) All pictures must have Marijuana Passion or MP on them *
*7) You can only submit one picture*
*8) You have until the end of the month to submit your picture*
*9) There will be a prize for this contest (Don't ask what it is) *

*Good luck everyone and lets see your drawings. :aok: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 9, 2008)

Will be looking forward to this one :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2008)

sounds like fun..Thanks TBG...gonna sharpen up my crayons..


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2008)

Cool,

 Another chance to see if I can draw a straight line, and then maybe I will try a circle, but I'm scared, I need someone to hold me. LOL:rofl:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 9, 2008)

this should be good... if i could draw i would... but it amazes me when people really have skills at drawing. lookn forward to seeing some nice stuff.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hey mang everyone has some form of drawing skills.   Get that pencile out and get to drawing. :hubba: *


			
				Bleek187 said:
			
		

> this should be good... if i could draw i would... but it amazes me when people really have skills at drawing. lookn forward to seeing some nice stuff.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 9, 2008)

TBG you do realize that their is digital artwork? I'm not talking photoshopping but I do digital artwork quite a bit, even if it looks like a pencil sketch it's not allowed? I use painter nd I have a digital eisel and wacom tablet, no good? It's basically pencil on paper just digital...no cheating I promise. If not I understand


----------



## KAMSAI (Jun 10, 2008)

the month of july or june? sorry ive been away for a bit


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2008)

*You have until the end of this month.  *


			
				KAMSAI said:
			
		

> the month of july of june? sorry ive been away for a bit


----------



## KAMSAI (Jun 10, 2008)

awsome, ill get on that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2008)

ill start drawing tommarrow once i get my dro...


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 12, 2008)

It would have been nice to see more participation.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like E.T.'s finger


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hey screwdriver your missing the MP logo on your drawing. You didn't follow the rules. :doh: *


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 13, 2008)

RBH, I was more worried about how bad the plant looked. I was going to use my traditional stick figure drawing, but the hand I draw for that is just a circle.

TBG, I followed the rules as I always do.  Did I not interpret them correctly?  I assume rule 6.  Feel free to delete if it doesn't qualify just my stoner attempt at creativity.  Try and try again.

Thanks for the + even with my drawing.


----------



## warzone (Jun 13, 2008)

ill have one VERY soon


----------



## warzone (Jun 13, 2008)

i havent drawn anything for a while though lol


----------



## warzone (Jun 13, 2008)

here ya go its not much though


----------



## MRGREENIE (Jun 18, 2008)

Well dis is my pic im not the best but i tried ....the dude in the middel is suppose to be Mr. Cervantes (my idol ) along wif my rasta:hubba:  so ja enjoy peeps.....


----------



## MRGREENIE (Jun 18, 2008)

and the bottem writing is "realise,legalize harmonize" sory for da bad pic


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 18, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> sounds like fun..Thanks TBG...gonna sharpen up my crayons..


 They let you use a sharpener?  Well, Don't run with it!


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 21, 2008)

Are more people going to enter?  I would really like to see more drawings by people that can draw with ability.


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 23, 2008)

:bump: :angrywife: ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 24, 2008)

View attachment 65062


Here ya go, complete with joint ash smudged in and leaves :rofl:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

well i think we can honestly state that the posters of all the drawing should not consider giving up their real jobs

lol

pkj


----------



## KAMSAI (Jun 24, 2008)

ill be done with my entry soon ill post it up as soon as im done


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the professional paper we are using.


----------



## warzone (Jun 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 25, 2008)

*I see we have a bunch of critics on the site yet no drawings. :confused2: *


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 26, 2008)

This is Adam, the first man created, with the very first plant created. A plant that brings only joy and happiness, created by God with intent to use, embrace, and enjoy. This is my drawing


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to dig out my box of 64 Crayons and try and come up with something.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 26, 2008)

RBH, is that YOU in the pic? I really hope so 

Haha


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

now thats seriously good sebstar.

one thing ive never been able to do draw.

well i did use to draw benefits from the state

lol

pkj


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

lol joe


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 27, 2008)

> RBH, is that YOU in the pic? I really hope so
> 
> Haha



Sorry to disappoint ya Seb, but ya wouldn't catch me with a dodgy moustache like that :rofl:

Nice picture :aok:


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang! I could quite clearly picture you sitting with a large wooden Sherlock Pipe puffing away with a moustache like that..

Shame though, imagine the HITS you'd get if that wasn't a moustache of leaves, but BUD.

Everyday life would be so much easier if bud just grew above our top lip..

And thanks


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 28, 2008)

:bong:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2008)

*Here ya go and no laughing. :rofl: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm impressed you guys had markers in the house, TBG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2008)

*Why is that Mom? *


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm impressed you guys had markers in the house, TBG.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 29, 2008)

> SebstarrThis is Adam, the first man created, with the very first plant created. A plant that brings only joy and happiness, created by God with intent to use, embrace, and enjoy. This is my drawing


 
very nice! I love the intent and vibration of your picture! very nice indeed.
thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## someguy (Jun 29, 2008)

oh shoot, looks like i gotta get drawin, gotta canvas on my garage wall


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 29, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> very nice! I love the intent and vibration of your picture! very nice indeed.
> thank you for sharing with us!



Thanks man, I wanted to draw something that meant something, so I thought that I would try and show what it is that we all see in MJ, and thats something thats... divine. 

Well thats what I think about MJ.


----------



## night501 (Jun 30, 2008)

ok so not only did it take me 2 hours to draw it took me 3 hours to figure out how to work this damn computor to find and resize it. 

all i used was a green pen, a black pen, a black sharpie, and a red marker.
i wanted to make the insides of the circles yellow to give it that rasta(s/p?) look but i didnt have yellow.

couldnt figure out how to get it from new camera to comp (couldnt find the cables) so i scanned it.
its now going on 3:30 in the morning and im tired of messing with this.

P.S. 
allgrownup should win hands down so far but only cause tbg is a mod


----------



## KAMSAI (Jun 30, 2008)

i know im late but i had alot of stuff to do this past month but here it is..(sorry for bad pics not my cam and not at home  sorry...)..enjoy....


----------



## night501 (Jun 30, 2008)

now thats some skill


----------



## lyfr (Jun 30, 2008)

KAMSAI said:
			
		

> i know im late but i had alot of stuff to do this past month but here it is..(sorry for bad pics not my cam and not at home  sorry...)..enjoy....
> your hired!


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you all for your responses, to bad i missed the contest, it was fun drawing it tho., im very happy people enjoyed it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2008)

*The contest is not over yet KAMSAI. I'm letting it go for another two weeks as we still have some members that wanna enter. The contest will end on JULY 14TH.  *


			
				KAMSAI said:
			
		

> thank you all for your responses, to bad i missed the contest, it was fun drawing it tho., im very happy people enjoyed it


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 1, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> View attachment 65062
> 
> 
> Here ya go, complete with joint ash smudged in and leaves :rofl:


 


Almost a split image of u Runby.. :giggle: :giggle: :rofl:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice Drawing everbody !!! 
I decided not to Draw Because I Hate Flies and that all I can Draw :dancing: :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Come on guys and gals we only have 5 days left and the contest will be over. Get some pics up. *


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 9, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Come on guys and gals we only have 5 days left and the contest will be over. Get some pics up. *


if you guys like i can see what i come up with before the contest is over but ill leave it to you guys


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

I didn't miss it? I'm on it! Will have scanned pictures up about 2 days from now.


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 14, 2008)

whos the winner?


----------



## warzone (Jul 17, 2008)

KAMSAI said:
			
		

> i know im late but i had alot of stuff to do this past month but here it is..(sorry for bad pics not my cam and not at home  sorry...)..enjoy....


^^^^^^^^^^^ this one lol


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

alright thats my mastering arts work, i havent lost my touch,   ya want MP logo, alright I will make one, give me time I need air, I need space, I need a bowl near me, then I will start drawing  from my heart,     im collecting to make sketches first,   i got a kinda 2 weeks left,  alright   im rubbing my hands grinding   yeah im excited


----------



## Gargmel (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah darn, see that's what happens if you do not visit the forum for a while, you miss great stuff like this....


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 10, 2008)

we need more aspiring artists round here.





.................crickets...................................................................


----------



## SacredPlant (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I caught this thread intime  - Great idea!
- I'm huge into painting et al.....lets do a MJ painting contest LOL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 25, 2008)

*KAMSAI is the WINNER! *

*Sorry for being so late with the results. :hubba:   *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 25, 2008)

Who came second? ... worth a try lol. Congrats Kamsai :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 25, 2008)

*Everybody else came in second RBH.  *


			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Who came second? ... worth a try lol. Congrats Kamsai :aok:


----------

